# المكونات المستعملة في الشامبو



## muhnad.yas (9 فبراير 2014)

الشامبو يعتبر من المنظفات التجميلية ويجب ان تكون طريقة تصنيعيه محاطة بالعناية والدقة والنظافة والمكونات المستعملة في الشامبو هي
تكسابون (مادة فعالة ) يوضع بنسبة (15-20%)
كمبرلان (مادة فعالة و رافعة لزوجة و مثبت للرغوة ) (1 -6%)
معزز رغوي بيتائين 1 - 3 %
بولي كوانتوريوم مسبل للشعر 2 في 1 (1-2%)
غليسرين لأعطاء نعومة للشعر 1 %
مقصب بنسبة 1%
ملح الليمون سيترك اسيد للتعديل ph =6
مادة حافظة بنزوات الصوديوم 0.1 %
عطر ...(0,5%)
صبغة
ملح (لزيادة اللزوجة)
ماء مقطر .... حتى 100%
طريقة العمل :
نذيب التكسابون في الماء حتى الذوبان الكامل ثم يضاف له باقي المواد ثم نضيف الملح المذاب في كمية من الماء و بالتدريج مع التحريك حتى الحصول على اللزوجة المطلوبة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ مهند ولى طلب شخصى من الباشمهندس محمد يترجم الخامات المستخدمه من هنكل او كوجنيس الى كيمياء


----------



## dulcemohamed (11 فبراير 2014)

صباح الخيرات استاذنا العزيز


----------



## mido_lordship (11 فبراير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للاخ مهند ولى طلب شخصى من الباشمهندس محمد يترجم الخامات المستخدمه من هنكل او كوجنيس الى كيمياء


TEXAPON® N 70 LS = Chemical descriptionSodium Lauryl Ether Sulfate + 3 EO 
INCI name
Sodium Laureth Sulfate

CASR-No : 68891-38-3

=============================
COMPERLAN® KD = Cocamide DEA = Coconut Fatty Acid Diethanolamide
CASR-No : 68155-06-6
===============================
مقصب ......... ​Pearlescent 
Euperlan 
Euperlan® PK 771 = Sodium Laureth Sulfate (and) Glycol Distearate (and Cocamide MEA (and) Laureth-10) 

Euperlan® PK 4000 = Glycol Distearate (and) Laureth-4 (and) Cocamidopropyl Betaine 

تمام كده ياهندسة مساء الفل


----------



## dulcemohamed (11 فبراير 2014)

حمد الله على السلامه ميدو


----------



## mido_lordship (12 فبراير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> حمد الله على السلامه ميدو


الله يسلمك يا غالي فترة استرخاء ماقبل الجراحة :9:


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 فبراير 2014)

ان شاء الله خير وتقوم بالسلامه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 فبراير 2014)

نورتم يا جماعه


----------



## AL_jarrah (28 فبراير 2014)

جزيل الشكر للأخ الكريم مهند​


----------



## ميدو الكيميائي (2 أبريل 2014)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (3 أبريل 2014)

الباشمهندس ميدو 
السلام عليكم 
لو تكرمت عايز اعرف ايه الفرق بين لوريث 4 ولوريث 10
الحاجة التانية هل لواستخدمت الإيوبرلان 4000 اقدر استغنى عن البتائين
ولك جزيل الشكر من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 أبريل 2014)

لى رأى فى موضوع الشامبو - راجيا الا تعتبروه نقد - عند كتابة تركيبه للشامبو - يتم تحديد المهمه- شعر جاف - شعر ناعم - عادى- هذا اذا كانت التركيبه للشعر - مابالك اذا كانت للجسم او للوجه او تصلح لكلاهما - للطفل والاجسام الحساسه او للكبار.هذا بالاضافه لغرض النظافه والتجميل او اضافة غرض طبى وعلاجى. فمثلا فى التركيبه المذكوره من الممكن الاستغناء عن الجلسرين والمصدف او على الاقل - اختيارى - والتكسابون من الممكن ان يكون غير الذى ذكر .... الخ


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (29 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا :20:


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

مشكورين


----------



## mohammedrady (2 يناير 2017)

good job


----------



## mostfavip (10 نوفمبر 2017)

muhnad.yas قال:


> بولي كوانتوريوم مسبل للشعر 2 في 1 (1-2%)


بولى كوانتريوم = ماء البلسم 
هل يوجد فرق بينه وبين ال pq7 
اعرف ان ال pq7 هو اللى بيستخدم فى الشامبو وماء البلسم فى الشاور فهل استخدام ماء البلسم فى الشامبو عادى ما فى مشكلة


----------

